

Drop Shadow With CSS For All Web Browsers - niels
http://robertnyman.com/2010/03/16/drop-shadow-with-css-for-all-web-browsers/

======
techiferous
Internet Explorer 5.5? That was unexpected! :)

Documentation about drop shadows in IE 5.5: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms532985(VS.85).aspx>

------
unfair
Doesn't work with firefox 3.0 - seems like you'd be better using two elements,
transparency, and z-index. This "old fashioned" way the shadow will work on
all browsers it doesn't take much more code than his example.

~~~
robin_reala
Firefox 3.0 has now reached EOL for security fixes. If you’re still running it
you’ve got much bigger problems than missing drop shadows.

